# Textur-Problem



## Ein Gast (8. Feb 2008)

Hi!

Ich würde gerne auf die Vorderseite und Rückseite eines Objektes verschiedene Texturen machen, wie funktioniert das?

Ich habe es als einfaches Beispiel mit einer Ebene versucht, die ich mittels einem Quad Array definiert habe- Auf der Vorderseite wird die Textur auch perfekt angezeigt, aber wie mache ich dasselbe auf der Rückseite?

Die Texturposition habe ich so angegeben:


```
plane.setTextureCoordinate(0, 0, new TexCoord2f(0.0f, 1.0f));
         plane.setTextureCoordinate(0, 1, new TexCoord2f(0.0f, 0.0f));
         plane.setTextureCoordinate(0, 2, new TexCoord2f(1.0f, 0.0f));
         plane.setTextureCoordinate(0, 3, new TexCoord2f(1.0f, 1.0f));
```


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2008)

PS:

Wenn ich auf z.B. ein Box Objekt eine Textur lege ist sie auf der Vorder- und Rückseite, aber ich will verschiedene Texturen für die beiden Seite.....

Grüße, Dirk


----------



## Gast (8. Feb 2008)

Habs jetzt doch endlich noch rausgefunden, wens interessiert: über z.B. eineBox.getShape(int shape) kann man sich die verschiedenen Seiten einer Box holen und jeweils mit texturen belegen!


----------

